# which comes first...painting wall or trim/chair rail...Please help!



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

I personally like to do the trim and such first because then you can kind of slop it on (while being neat of course). Then you can go back and use the trim as the "edge" for you to cut in the wall, and cover up any mistakes you may have made with the trim paint.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

That's how our painters do it.:yes:

J


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! That's what I thought but I wasnt sure. Im bound to mess up and I figured it was easier to touch up white trim instead of orange walls!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

That's why I stick to "virtual" painting...the computer does all the cutting in, etc. :thumbup:

J


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

Well your just a state over from me...I'm in Alabama so you can come over and cut in mine for me and I'll do some virtual painting for you a while!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

:no::no::no::no::no:

Did I mention....I HATE painting. I'm lucky my fiance does all ours at the house....I'd rather swallow broken glassinch:.

I'm not sure why I dislike it so much...all the prep work drives me crazy and you have to do good prep to end up with a good job...it's just no fun for me.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Is this the color you guys are using?


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont really hate it Im just not good at it...But you know what they say practice makes perfect. My husband would agree with you though...Unless it has wheels he's not interested


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Good man! 

J


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> Is this the color you guys are using?


No, its caramelizd orange 250D-7. its a behr color. I found this pic online of someones kitchen and it matches almost perfectly (by my monitor anyway) the orange color and my cabinets are the same cream color with brushed nickel hardware. Hopefully after I paint new or painted countertops will be next and Im leaning towards something kinda dark like this to contrast the cabinets. 

Any thoughts about it???


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Looks good to me...


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

yep! your post of this on the other thread and that pic I found helped me finally make up my mind. My husband is the one who mentioned the orange to start with but I needed convincing. after all...If it didnt look good I'd be the one repainting!!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

How about adding some crown moulding and painting the trim the same as the cabinet color?

And if you get new granite, ya gotta get an undermount sink to go with it.:yes:


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and take the Behr color to a real paint store if you love it, or pick out a close match in Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams. You'll be much happier with your painting experience.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

:yes:

Duron is good as well. The pro painters won't touch behr.


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

we have a shermin williams store near by so I may take my color chip to them so they can match it. I figure if I do a tinted primer it should only take 1 coat (fingers crossed) 2 at the most. The color now is a very light cream color and the bottom was very dark hunter green (ive already primed it with left over kilz primer that I had from when I painted my cabinets) but I will reprime with the tinted I guess. any tips on what primer to use? 

Crown moulding is already on the honey do list as far as granite...dont see that happening any time soon...Unless Bush wants to send out some more money lol 

Thanks so much for the help already! You guys are making this so much easier!


----------

